# Resetting concrete foundation block



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not a mason and have limited masonry experience, so I apologize for this rookie question. What is the proper way to reset a concrete block in a foundation wall? By this, I mean the mortar supporting a few top course blocks has eroded and these blocks aren't bearing weight. This was my solution. Feel free to have a laugh at the hackery. (this is my home, I would not be improvising this kind of thing for a client) :no:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

This is not really an answer... I'm not a mason either... but can't you grout it with some dry pack.....?

sorta like a stemwall mistake....

but there may be some better technique for block.......


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I typically would do the repair like you are doing....ahhh, maybe a little more precise with the mortar joints.
Do you have wedges on the outside too? You should.
I like the plastic carpenter shims, slide them out when the mortar sets up enough to support the block, joint off everything nice and neat.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I do pretty much the same thing, soak the shims overnight first though, they are easier to pull out that way.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I should have thought to put something on the shims as a releaser because I broke them off and theyre wedged in. I shimmed tight from both sides and forced as much mortar (just used quickcrete type s) in to the joints as I could. The wood will probably wick more moisture into the joint and cause it to fail. Any other repairs I'll use composite and remove them. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes a typical way of doing it. you could probably chisel the wedges out, or punch them in


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll send a few termites in to consume them


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I would not worry about the wood in this situation.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I would if they are outside


----------

